# Problème GT650m Macbook pro Rétina



## robin409 (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjours, alors voila j'ai un macbook pro rétina depuis un petit mois et suis tout nouveau sur le forum (même si ce forum m'a déjà bien aidé auparavant).
Je viens de découvrir que mon macbook avais les mêmes performances en jeux sur la nVidia GT650m de 1go que sur l'intelHD Graphique 4000 de 512mo.
J'ai tester les jeux suivants (achetés sur l'appstore et battle.net) : "Batman Arkham city", "Deus ex", "Starcraft 2". Tous ces jeux son injouable en 1920x1080 sur mon macbook, je suis obligé de baisse l'affichage a 1440x1080 voir 1280x720 et les performances offertes par la carte de nVidia ne me semble pas (ou alors très peu) supérieures a celle du chipset intégré d'intel, chose extrêmement étrange pour une carte graphique dite "gamer". 
J'ai donc pensé a un problème de switch auto entre les deux CPU et installer gfxcardstatus 2.2.1 qui est censé permettre le switch manuel et quand je switch manuellement tous ce passe bien, il y a bien marqué "NVIDIA GeForce GT 650M 1024 Mo" au lieu de "Intel HD Graphics 4000 512 Mo" dans "A propos de ce mac" cependant les performances en jeux restent les même c'est a dire loin des ce que l'on peu lire sur les tests que j'ai pus trouvé sur internet.

Au secours ! J'espère que pour mon premier post sur le forum quelqu'un saura m'aider...


----------



## floxy31 (18 Septembre 2012)

Bizarre... Les options graphiques sont à quel niveau ? Ultra ? Élevé ?


----------



## esam74 (18 Septembre 2012)

Salut je joue à starcraft sur mon retina et en tout élevé j'ai du 60fps sur la gt650 alors que sur la hd4000 j'ai du 30fps. C'est sur que ça varie des fois mais c'est à peux près ça. Étrangement de mettre tous les graphismes à fond ça change pas vraiment les  je plafonne à 60. Par contre dès que j'augmente la résolution du jeu ça diminue pas mal.voila, si ça peut t'aider.


----------



## henrikbonif (21 Septembre 2012)

salut ... juste une question... comment on sait quelle est la carte qui est en train detre utilisé par le mac??

merciii


----------



## Pascal_TTH (21 Septembre 2012)

gfxcardstatus ou jouer en fenêtré et aller voir dans A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## henrikbonif (22 Septembre 2012)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> gfxcardstatus ou jouer en fenêtré et aller voir dans A propos de ce Mac.



mercii!


----------



## Jet9009 (23 Septembre 2012)

Perso j'ai une baisse de performance significative sur Diablo 3 depuis la MAJ 10.8.2, d'autres personnes touchées ?


----------



## nikointern (23 Septembre 2012)

ça me fais plaisir de voir un post comme le tiens, j'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi sur mon macbook pro retina il y a 3 semaines, il m'en ont donné un nouveau et là coup de théâtre, j'ai de nouveau exactement le même problème sur mon nouveau macbook book pro retina.
Honnêtement je sais plus quoi faire, moi qui aime jouer, je passe de 40-50 fps sur Diablo 3 en élévé partout et en 1920x1200 à 16 fps. Pareil pour assassin's creed Brotherhood. 

Si quelqu'un pourra nous aider par une manipulation, cela serait plus que aimable. 
C'est vraiment impressionnant que de mettre 2300 euros dans une machine qui arrive avoir des beugs prépondérant au niveau de la carte graphe. De plus, je joue maximum une heure par jour alors l'hypothèse que la carte graph aurait surchauffée me laisse perplexe. Si c'est la cas c'est une honte de la part d'Apple de présenter une machine aussi fragile en terme de performance et d'utilisation longue durée. Surtout à ce prix là.
Je suis complètement perdu, dois-je rappeler Apple pour qu'il m'en fournisse encore un nouveau... Car ils ne savent même pas eux même d'où vient le problème...

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponse et à l'auteur du post.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

Quelqu'un aurait une solution par pitié ?

Et l'auteur (robin), quand est-il de ton problème identique au mien, l'as-tu résolu ?

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Jet9009 (23 Septembre 2012)

je pense plus que de mon côté le problème est logiciel...
Je joue maximum 2 heures par semaines et c'est venu,  comme ca, d'un coup. Sans raisons apparentes.
Je vais essayer de me pencher plus en détails sur le sujet quand j'aurai le temps et te tiens au courant...


----------



## floxy31 (24 Septembre 2012)

Je joue à world of warcraft et j'ai un mauvais FPS. La carte graphique du retina devrait faire tourner wow au moins en élevé avec un bon fps non ? Je tourne autour de 28-30 mais j'ai souvent des ralentissements à 15-20 fps ... Et encore je joue en 1968x1230 ...


----------



## nikointern (24 Septembre 2012)

Oui c'est pas normal, ça doit être la HD4000 qui tourne à la place de la GT650M. Pour Diablo 3 par exemple, je tournais à 50-40 FPS en 1920x1200 en tout élevé, maintenant je suis au alentour de 16, ce qui est le même FPS qu'avec la HD4000. Pareil pour Assassin's creed Brotherhood, j'étais à 40 FPS, je suis a 9 maintenant. Pourtant j'ai tout essayé, même avec gfxcardstatut, la situation ne semble pas changé. De plus, la restauration Mac OS X et le reformatage ne change pas le problème. Sachant que c'est mon deuxième macbook pro retina, je trouve que c'est une honte la part d'Apple de vendre de machine si chère et ayant autant de soucis.


----------



## robin409 (25 Septembre 2012)

Je vien de regarder une video ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlR37Xgc-jQ ) ou on peu voir un mec jouer a starcraft 2 sur son MBPR avec une résolution de 2880x1800, les textures en ultra et les options d'affichage en extrême. Apparemment il tourne autour de 15-25fps ! J'ai fais le test avec le mien, mêmes réglages et tout, résultat ? 
7-9fps (en tout début de partie)...

Ensuite j'ai refait le test en conservant les mêmes réglage mais cette fois si en forçant mon mac a utiliser l'intel HD 4000, résultat ?
7-10fps

La carte de 512mo fait même très légèrement mieux que celle de 1024 !!! Donc c'est décidé je fonce a l'apple store dès demain matin car c'est honte de payer une machine a 2300 qui a les même performance graphique qu'un macbook air a 1000 ! Je vous tiens au courant demain si j'ai plus d'info.


----------



## nikointern (25 Septembre 2012)

Pareil j'ai rendez vous demain à l'app store demain. Bonne nuit


----------



## esam74 (25 Septembre 2012)

Je viens d'essayer starcraft en 2800 et tout au Max, je suis à 20fps.hate de voir ce qu'il vous ont dit


----------



## nikointern (25 Septembre 2012)

Alors la manipulation pour résoudre le problème est simple mais il faut néanmoins la connaître ce qui fut très dur pour moi. Heureusement que je suis tomber sur quelqu'un de compétent à l'app store.
Donc pour résoudre les problème de CG il faut éteindre complètement l'ordo, le brancher sur secteur puis appuyer sur : Schift + Ctrl + Alt + le bouton d'arrêt. Cela réinitialise le tout et la GT650 est reconnectée. 

En espérant que cela vous sera utile pour le présent et le future. 

Amicalement Niko.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (25 Septembre 2012)

Un reset SMC en d'autres termes.


----------



## robin409 (26 Septembre 2012)

Problème réglé grâce au miraculeux shift+ctrl+alt au démarrage du mac ! Je suis ENFIN pleinement satisfait de mon rétina.


----------



## Jet9009 (27 Septembre 2012)

ca consiste en quoi ce reset SMC en fait ? il fait "subir" quoi à notre machine ?


----------



## Christophe888 (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

j'ai une question bête, comment faire apparaitre les FPS quand on joue? je l'ai déjà posé dans un autre topic mais je n'ai pas réussi à faire ce que l'on ma conseillé

merci


----------



## nikointern (28 Septembre 2012)

cmd + R


----------

